# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - syyskuu 2008

## jtm

Tässäpä syksyn ensimmäiset havainnot 1.9 Tkl:
#405/1
#213 jälleen 16:n kokopäivässä.
#404/18
#629/19
#121/20
#414/20
#635/21
#226/29
#411/30
#412/30
#425/39
#644/39
#645/39

1.9 Veolia:
#201/27, myöhemmin näin liikkuvan #625 Irjalaan päin, että olisikohan menossa #201 tilalle omaan vuoroon takaisin?

----------


## jtm

1.9 Tkl:
#230/12
#407/16
#421/18

Autot #225 ja #268 olivat saaneet JoLi teippaukset #271 ja #404 tapaan... tosin #225 voisi pestä takapään meinaan se on ihan musta pakokaasuista. Päästelee aika hyvät kaasut kyllä tuo #225.

----------


## Eppu

1.9.

#425 / 39
#644 / 39
#426 / 22
#233 / 29
#629 / 19
#235 / 13

----------


## ihmettelijä

> Autot #225 ja #268 olivat saaneet JoLi teippaukset #271 ja #404 tapaan... tosin #225 voisi pestä takapään meinaan se on ihan musta pakokaasuista. Päästelee aika hyvät kaasut kyllä tuo #225.


Autojen pesuthan on ihan täysin sol:lin vastuulla.Eli sinne tarvitsee laittaa palautetta.Itse olen ihan täysin samaa mieltä että ne voisi pestä hiukan paremmin(tai edes pestä) Sisälläkin olisi todella paljon parannettavaa.Sori OT

----------


## killerpop

1.9.2008

TKL #271 oli saanut vaakunansa takaisin.

----------


## Eppu

Mielestäni ainakin #404:n väritys on jossain määrin onnistunut - tietysti lukuun ottamatta noita "TKL" hömppätekstejä auton perässä ja kyljissä ylhäällä etuosassa. Kummallista on se, ettei TKL käyttänyt tuota morjensmiestä logonaan kun autoille annetaan uutta ilmettä. Liekö vaikutuksensa sillä, että tilaajayksikkö varasti koko idean käyttöönsä omia tunnuksiaan varten...

----------


## Eppu

2.9.
TKL:
#232 / 26
#260 / 13
#410 / 13
#259 / 25

SatLi #114 saanut myös siniraidat ylleen. (En tiedä ovatko ne olleet jo jonkin aikaa, mutta tänään havaitsin asian ensi kerran...)

----------


## jtm

2.9 Tkl:
#407/16
#657/16 :Laughing: 
#247/19
#121/20
#634/23 :Very Happy: 
#413/39, oli ihan täynnä tuulilasia myöten tuo 07:20 vuoro Hervannasta. Mitenköhän olisi pärjätty pätkän kanssa tuosta vuorosta, viime vuonnahan tuossa vuorossa oli pätkä.
#647/39
#654/39

Autot #255 ja #263 olivat saaneet JoLi teippaukset.

2.9 Veolia:
#201/27

----------


## killerpop

> #413/39, oli ihan täynnä tuulilasia myöten tuo 07:20 vuoro Hervannasta. Mitenköhän olisi pärjätty pätkän kanssa tuosta vuorosta, viime vuonnahan tuossa vuorossa oli pätkä.


Viime talvikautena Insinöörinkatua pitkin ajoi myöskin linja 20. Tämän poistuminen katuosuudelta näkyy varmasti linjojen 30 ja 39 kuormituksessa, vaikka yhteisiä pysäkkejä olikin käytännössä Ahvenisjärvi ja Hervantakeskus.

----------


## jtm

1.9 Paunu:
#62/45
#62/95, tuo #62 oli siinä vuorossa missä tähän asti aina tänä  talvi-kautena on ollut toinen laatikko #64.

2.9 Paunu:
#95/10
#1-17/45
#1-17/70

----------


## Kinmo

> 2.9 Tkl:
> 
> #413/39, oli ihan täynnä tuulilasia myöten tuo 07:20 vuoro Hervannasta.


Linjalla 39 ei ole tuollaista lähtöä.

----------


## jtm

> Linjalla 39 ei ole tuollaista lähtöä.


Tarkoitin siis 07:25.

3.9 Tkl:
#634/3
#259/18
#420/39
#647/39

3.9 Veolia:
#201/27

----------


## killerpop

3.9.2008

 
 Havaintokynnyksen ylitti Länsilinjat Oy #81 (Volvo 9700H B12B)
ajellen useammankin paikkurisiivun päivän aikana:
- linja 85 Tampere-Epilä-Asuntila
- linja 86 Tampere-Lavajärvi
- linja 50 Keskustori-Höytämö

----------


## Eppu

Taitavat erikoiset havainnot jatkua länskän osalta niin kauan kunnes nuo #7-10 saadaan linjalle. Tuossa maanantainakin taisi #28 olla tuossa 50:n iltapäiväruuhkan tynkävuorossa Siivikkalaan.

----------


## jtm

TAAS erikoinen vempele 50:llä. Tänää 4.9 siellä seikkaili #87, jossa oli etukilpi ihan säröisenä ja näkyi 50:stä vain yläosa numeroista.

4.9 Tkl:
#637/3
#257/12
#646/K12, aamulla......
#650/K12, iltapäivällä.
#410/17
#258/20
#250/21
#121/23
#633/29 oli aamusta tähän kello 14 asti vielä.
#413/39
#629/39
#635/39

----------


## jtm

4.9 Paunu:
#1-2/45
#1-2/95

----------


## jpmast

5.9. Länsilinjat
#61/85

----------


## jtm

8.9 Tkl:
#630/3
#233/20
#642/26
#661/26
#413/39

Jälleen pientä eksotiikkaa tänään 8.9 50:llä:
#42/50, Ajokki Victor
#65/50, VanHool, kilvissä luki TAMPERE - SIIVIKKALA eikä 50 ollenkaan.

Näköjään Veolialla #605 ajaa vakiona 90Y:llä sitä vuoroa joka on merkattu lähtemään Sorilasta 12:35 ja #602 ajaa kanssa tuntien täytteeks 13:40 vuoroa Pyynikintorilta. Vähän luksusta teiskolaisille.

----------


## Eppu

Ti 9.9.

LL #95 ja #73 / 50

On se kumma juttu että näitä Nekalan romirivihankintoja ei ole vieläkään Länskä saanut linjalle asti. Mistähän lie homma kiikastaa...?

----------


## jtm

9.9 Tkl:
#121/13
#259/16
#218/23
#232/28

9.9 Paunu:
#70/71, enpä muista koska viimeksi olisi ollut Lempäälän suunnalla Laatikkoa? :Laughing:

----------


## Eppu

10.9. TKL

#644 / 16
#232 / 12
#426 / 18

#223 / 12 (Auton ulkonäkö on muuttunut varsin tilaajaväriseksi. Perässä ei mustaa väriä enää näy.)

----------


## killerpop

11.9.2008

LL #10 (VFU-225) linjalla 86 (15:50 asemalta). Puettu Osuuspankin mainosteippeihin.

----------


## Eppu

Pe 12.9.

TKL:
#413 / 1
#634 / 19

Ihmetystä herättävä havainto oli kuitenkin Paunu #91 / 70 (Torilta 11:30 Nokialle). Eipä ole moista silmieni eteen ennen sattunut...

LL #10 näytti puolestaan olevan 13:00 lähdössä Kyrönlahteen. Vissiinkin sillä on sama autokierto kuin eilen...

----------


## jtm

9.9 Tkl:
#662/K12

10.9 Tkl:
#647/3
#649/3
#416/16
#218/23
#405/39

11.9 Tkl:
#629/6
#259/21
#218/23
#223/25, iltapäivällä.
#223/30, aamulla.
#267/30
#413/39
#216/Y99 Keskustorille
#227/Y99 Keskustorille
#250/Y99 Keskustorille
#258/Y99 Jäähalli - Hervanta - Annala
#426 seisoi hätävilkut päällä Teiskontiellä Marjon burgerin kohdalla Keskustorille päin.

12.9 Tkl:
#630/3
#628/19
#642/21
#218/23
#405/39

12.9 LL:
#40/50

Veolian #623 pitäisi olla vähän pitempään pois liikenteestä remontin vuoksi. #7 on ollut myös pois liikenteestä bensatankin tiputtua.

----------


## Eppu

> #7 on ollut myös pois liikenteestä bensatankin tiputtua.


Jaa. En tiennytkään että tuossa autossa on bensakone...

----------


## jtm

> Jaa. En tiennytkään että tuossa autossa on bensakone...


Eiks siittä polttoainetankista yleisesti puhuta bensatankki nimityksellä? Ainakin minä kutsun oli se sitten bensa- tai dieselkone niin bensatankiksi. :Smile:

----------


## JudgeT

> Jaa. En tiennytkään että tuossa autossa on bensakone...


Heh. Jopa HKL:n kuljettajakoulutuksessa samaan aikaan olleet asentajasedät ja muutama muukin "alan mies" puhuivat "bensankulutuksesta". 

Ehkä reilu 10 vuodessa tieto on täällä satamakaupungissakin lisääntynyt, mutta jotenkin epäilen   :Biggrin:

----------


## TEP70

> Eiks siittä polttoainetankista yleisesti puhuta bensatankki nimityksellä? Ainakin minä kutsun oli se sitten bensa- tai dieselkone niin bensatankiksi.


Jos kutsuu sitä vain tankiksi, ei tarvitse myöskään miettiä yhtään mitään.

----------


## jtm

15.9 Tkl:
#242/Y3
#242/21
#245/25
#266/39
#625/39

Tkl:n #206 näytti seisovan Pusatecit riisuttuina ja kori alhaalla Nekalan hallilla(Hakalan Nellillä) :Laughing: . Linjakilvet oli myös sekoitettu. Elikä toisin sanoen #206 on poistettu.

----------


## Eppu

15.9.

LL #7 havaittu tänään linja-autoaeman kohdalla menossa Sarankulmaan hetki sitten. Aika täsmää siihen, että auto on ollut Siivikkalan ruuhkavuorossa.

----------


## pjk

Jep, tänään lähti Länskän #7 ajoon. 50 linjalle.

----------


## jtm

16.9 Tkl:
#644/8
#416/18
#249/21
#415/39
#636/39
#227/16
#247/16
#407/16
#267/17
#228/29
#235/39

16.9 LL:
#7/Metsäkylä-Ylöjärvi-Epilä-Tampere-Asemat. Ilmeisesti ollut tuo joka on lähtenyt 6:30 Metsäkylästä, kun oli vähän jälkeen 7 L-asemalla.
#10/50, tähän  oli vaihdettu uusi penkkikangas jossa oli tummanvihreä pohja ja jotain kuvioita.

16.9 Veolia:
#201/7, tuli vasta päivällä, kun #629 oli vähän kolaroinut keulaansa. Ikaruksen olisi pitänyt tulla tähän  vuoroon mutta joku valopää oli jättänyt päävirran päälle.

Näin n.klo 7:33 Lahdenperänkadulla menevän jonkun ihan uudenkarhean pätkä Volvo 8700 Tampereen Joukkoliikenteen tilaajaväreissä ja Paunun tekstit oli. Numero kyljessä oli #122 ja suuntana näytti olevan Paunun varikko.

----------


## killerpop

18.9.2008
Paunu #88 vapautui kympiltä, kun #122 ajaa tästä päivästä alkaen siellä. Pirkkalan tiellä oli aamulla Wiima K202 #70 ja sittemmin tämä sinivalkoinen #88

----------


## jtm

17.9 Tkl:
#245/2
#637/15, #615:n vuorossa.
#212/16 ja oli kokopäivässä.

17.9 Veolia:
#201/27

17.9-18.9 YÖ:
#212/16
#212/Y16

18.9 Tkl:
#247/12, #204:n vuorossa.
#204/13
#406/16
#625/18
#645/39

18.9 LL:
#10/50, tulipa juuri ohi, kun tästä Nettinyssestä viestiä laitan.
#40/50
#73/50
#22/80, 6:30 vuoro Metsäkylästä.

18.9 Paunu:
#122/10

18.9 Veolia:
#201/27

Tkl:n #213 ja #615 olivat Linnainmaan K1:n pihassa klo 12 aikoihin. Olivatkohan katsastuksessa vai omistajan vaihdoksessa? Mutta tuskinpa omistajaa vaihtamassa. :Laughing:

----------


## deepthroat

> 18.9.2008
> Paunu #88 vapautui kympiltä, kun #122 ajaa tästä päivästä alkaen siellä. Pirkkalan tiellä oli aamulla Wiima K202 #70 ja sittemmin tämä sinivalkoinen #88


Jäännä seurata revitäänkö 88- numeroisesta nuo siniset teipit pois, vai ajellaanko tilaajaväreissä runkoa ja pirkkalaa.

----------


## killerpop

> LL #73/50


Mikäli kyse on 14:23 Keskustori-Ryydynpohja -vuorosta, niin on aivan suunnitellusti. Kyseinen auto kun ajaa sitten Ryydynpohjasta siirtoajona TAYS:lle ja lähtee sieltä Kankaanpäähän. Vai pitäisikö ko Kankaanpään vuoro ajaa kenties osuuspankkiteipatulla..?  :Wink: 

Tiistaina 16.9. ko vuorossa oli LL #14 (vector), joka sekään ei ylitä havaintokynnystä.

----------


## jtm

> Mikäli kyse on 14:23 Keskustori-Ryydynpohja -vuorosta, niin on aivan suunnitellusti. Kyseinen auto kun ajaa sitten Ryydynpohjasta siirtoajona TAYS:lle ja lähtee sieltä Kankaanpäähän. Vai pitäisikö ko Kankaanpään vuoro ajaa kenties osuuspankkiteipatulla..? 
> 
> Tiistaina 16.9. ko vuorossa oli LL #14 (vector), joka sekään ei ylitä havaintokynnystä.


Se olikin aamulla havaittu.

18.9 Veolia:
#601/75
#618/75, #620:n vuorossa.
#623/75

18.9 Tkl:
#634/16, tuntui olevan vaihdelaatikossa jotain vikaa, kun vaihde vaihtui 1:ltä 2:lle niin kuului kauhea rasahdus.
#403/28, on tulevassa yö-vuorossa-

----------


## ultrix

> Mikäli kyse on 14:23 Keskustori-Ryydynpohja -vuorosta, niin on aivan suunnitellusti. Kyseinen auto kun ajaa sitten Ryydynpohjasta siirtoajona TAYS:lle ja lähtee sieltä Kankaanpäähän. Vai pitäisikö ko Kankaanpään vuoro ajaa kenties osuuspankkiteipatulla..? 
> 
> Tiistaina 16.9. ko vuorossa oli LL #14 (vector), joka sekään ei ylitä havaintokynnystä.


Silti on mielenkiintoista tietää, minkälaista kalustoa ruuhkavuoroilla käytetään. Ainakin pari vuotta sitten kalusto ruuhkavuoroilla oli varsin kirjavaa, melkein joka kerta eri auto kuin edellisellä kerralla.

----------


## Eppu

Pe 19.9.
TKL
#647 / 28
#416 / 1
#412 / 16

----------


## Hatka

> Jäännä seurata revitäänkö 88- numeroisesta nuo siniset teipit pois, vai ajellaanko tilaajaväreissä runkoa ja pirkkalaa.


Mielestäni teippejä ei kannata repiä pois, sillä näin olisi 10-linjalle yksi oikean värinen vara-autokin. 

Voihan sekä runkoa että Pirkkalaakin ajella  tarvittaessa tilaajaväreissä - onhan #88:ssa kuitenkin hyvät linjakilvet. Matkustajillekin olisi vaivattomampaa nousta Scalaan kuin laatikoihin, joita nyt on näkynyt silloin tällöin paikkureissa. :Wink:

----------


## jtm

18.9 Tkl:
#230/Y99, Hervannasta - Annalaan.
#232/Y99, Keskustorille.
#253/Y99, -||-.

18.9 Veolia:
#7/90Y, 17:30 vuorossa Sorilasta ja 14:55 Kämmenniemen koululta.

19.9 Tkl:
#275/Y3
#221/12
#204/13
#625/18
#275/21
#636/39

19.9 Veolia:
#201/27
#7/90

----------


## jtm

19.9 Tkl:
#121/26

20.9 Tkl:
#654/2
#275/18
#276/18
#238/25
#248/28
#270/Y99, Annalasta - Hervantaan.
#413/Y99, Keskustorille.
#414/Y99, Keskustorille.

----------


## Eppu

22.9.

TKL #660 / 30 (eipä ole pahemmin näin lyhyttä autoa kolmekymppisellä liikkunut...)

----------


## killerpop

22.9.
TKL #227/21 (City L Volvo)

----------


## jtm

Nähtiinpäs eilen sunnuntaina liikennettä Itään päin Itsenäisyydenkadulta oikealle Kalevanpuistotielle, kun 23 vähän eksyi reitiltä.

22.9 Tkl:
#232/Y3
#640/3
#626/8
#267/16
#414/18
#642/K18
#232/21
#232/28
#258/28
#413/39

22.9 Paunu:
#72/95, aamulla tuossa 7:20 vuorossa Olkahisista jossa normaalisti ajelee laatikko-Wiima. Olisiko poistoon menossa?

----------


## Eppu

23.9.
TKL:
#121 / 19
#644 / 29
#647 / 2
#421 / 1
#615 / 8
#625 / 15

Paunu #81 (RAI-522) / 60 (ja ilmeisesti aut on muillakin Pirkkalan linjoilla liikkunut)

----------


## jtm

> 23.9.
> TKL:
> #615 / 8


Onkohan midit tilausajossa, kun tulivat aamulla noin varttia vaille kahdeksan Hervannan valtaväylällä vastaan? Midien suunta oli Etelään ja kilvissä oli TILAUSAJO.

22.9 Tkl:
#401/16

23.9 Tkl:
#636/8, #109:n vuorossa ja taisi jotain olla vikaa kilvissä kun takana säröili linjanumeron kohdalla 85.
#230/18
#248/39
#409/39, oli saanut komean syvän naarmun oikeaan kylkeensä klo 7:10-7:35 välisenä aikana DUO-Hervanta-DUO välillä.
#637/39

----------


## killerpop

24.9.

TKL #259/21
Paunu #88/71B, #54/71B

----------


## jtm

24.9 Paunu:
#81/62

24.9 Tkl:
#232/Y3
#637/8
#634/17
#232/21
#232/28
#417/39
#636/39
#647/39

----------


## jtm

25.9 Tkl:
#636/Y7
#644/8
#634/21
#627/29
#248/39
#413/39
#651/K18
#249/28, oli tuossa nivelen vuorossa.
#242/29

25.9 Paunu:
#88/45, oli tuossa vuorossa mikä on merkattu klo 07:47 lähtevän Leinolasta.
#1-2/95, klo 09:50 vuoro Keskustorilta.

25.9 Veolia:
#201/27

----------


## killerpop

> 25.9 Paunu:
> #88/45, oli tuossa vuorossa mikä on merkattu klo 07:47 lähtevän Leinolasta.


...ja siitä sitten Ideaparkille 71B:tä useammaksi kierrokseksi 09:50 alkaen, jonne auto myös meni.

Autokiertoja en ole sen koommin tutkinut, mutta #54 näytti tänään ajelevan myös Nokialta linjaa 70, mutta myöhemmin iltapäivästä taas Pirkkalaa. Mutta vielä lienee autopulaa, kun Pirkkalaan ajeli myös auto #70 (Wiima K202).

----------


## Eppu

> ...ja siitä sitten Ideaparkille 71B:tä useammaksi kierrokseksi 09:50 alkaen, jonne auto myös meni.


kuva 

Killerpopin vihjeestä katsastin Partolassa Kenkätien uuden pysäkin, joka ilmeisestikin on tämä osoitteeseen Kenkätie 2 ilmestynyt. Kadun toisella puolella pysäkkiä ei tietyön takia ole, ja näyttäisi ettei sellaista tulekaan. Työt näyttävät kuitenkin sen verran keskeneräisiltä että paha sanoa.

----------


## killerpop

> Killerpopin vihjeestä katsastin Partolassa Kenkätien uuden pysäkin, joka ilmeisestikin on tämä osoitteeseen Kenkätie 2 ilmestynyt. Kadun toisella puolella pysäkkiä ei tietyön takia ole, ja näyttäisi ettei sellaista tulekaan. Työt näyttävät kuitenkin sen verran keskeneräisiltä että paha sanoa.


Jahas, taas on tehty pysäkkikyltti, jossa on kovin puutteelliset päreet. MIKSI tästä puuttuu linjat 60 ja 65 jotka ko tietä kulkevat? Ilmeisesti pysäkin tilannut taho (Tampereen joukkoliikenne?) ei moisista mitään tiedä taikka välitä. Tällaiset puutteelliset merkinnät vain lisää epätietoisuutta ASIAKKAIDEN keskuudessa, että mahtaako pysäkiltä päästä kyytiin.

----------


## Eppu

26.9.
Osuuspankkiteippeihin puettu LL #9 lähti asemalta 13:00 85:na Kyrönlahteen. Autoon on vaihdettu penkkien kankaat samaan tapaan kuin #10:ssä, joka puolestaan lähti 14:55 vuorossa 79:nä Pursoon.

----------


## jtm

26.9 Tkl:
#636/Y7
#204/13
#649/23

----------


## jtm

27.9 LL:
#8/79

27.9 Tkl:
#638/Y7
#639/Y7
#237/Y99, Hervannasta-Annalaan

----------


## jtm

29.9 Tkl:
#647/8
#649/23, jälleen.
#272/39
#413/39
#638/39

----------


## jtm

29.9 Veolia:
#201/27
#623/90Y, 7:20 vuorossa Sorilasta jota normaalisti tämän syksyn on ajellut #13.

30.9 Tkl:
#633/13
#121/25
#228/29
#267/39
#417/39
#637/39
#214/16

30.9 Veolia:
#623/90Y, 7:20 vuorossa Sorilasta jota normaalisti tämän syksyn on ajellut #13.

Veolian auto #171 on siirretty takaisin Helsinkiin. :Icon Frown:

----------


## jtm

30.9 Tkl:
#220/22, missäköhän auto #222 on?

30.9 Paunu:
#65/70

----------


## killerpop

> 30.9 Tkl:
> #220/22, missäköhän auto #222 on?


Saamassa "Tampereen" "värit" päällensä.

----------


## jtm

> Saamassa "Tampereen" "värit" päällensä.


Minä en toivo mitään niin paljon,  että siitä ei tule samanlainen kuin #223. Voisi kyllä Carrus näyttää sen jälkeen aika "raiskatulta".

----------

